# Deep Drop Rods? Pros/cons



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

Its been decided between the Daiwa Tanacom or the banax.
Or maybe a used one in good condition off ebay. 

Next decision has to be the rod. There are a lot of options, some between $150-250. The rest $350 plus. Looking for some input, It will be used probably less then a weekend warrior rod ( Beginner Deep Dropping)

What are yall using, do you really need to spend 1 Million dollars on a rod and reel?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Vandellism said:


> Its been decided between the Daiwa Tanacom or the banax.
> Or maybe a used one in good condition off ebay.
> 
> Next decision has to be the rod. There are a lot of options, some between $150-250. The rest $350 plus. Looking for some input, It will be used probably less then a weekend warrior rod ( Beginner Deep Dropping)
> ...


The Saltist deep drop rod is the best from the money. Unless Outcast has their own.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I use the rod that comes with the tanacom. The saltist I believe. It has been fine for my needs so far though Ive only been deep dropping for a year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Daiwa Tanacom 1000 on the daiwa deep drop rods are without a doubt the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have both tanacom 1000 and the kaigen 1000...With that said both reels perform well. Banax has a quicker retrieve and the customer service out of Louisianna is hard to compete with. They rebuilt the motherboard without charge when needed. That also says something about the reel needing a new motherboard...........

Overall both reels are great but if you are looking for a good local buy I would go with the tanacom. I have no issues with mine and if you buy at local shop like Sams tackle they will service and take care of you. 
Good luck


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like the Key Largo deep drop rods that Outcast sells. They are very durable and have perfect action. I can't remember how much they cost but I think around $250 or so, very good value


----------



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey ya'll, I really appreciate the input. Now its time to apply for the tackle loan to get set up and pray for flat seas and a full box!


NFS!


----------

